
Decision tree research papers from the last 30 years - benitorosenberg
https://github.com/benedekrozemberczki/Awesome-DecisioN-Tree-Papers
======
bastijn
Was first thinking (hoping) this was a decision tree what to read for all
research papers of the last 30 years. Would be a gigantic tree but immensely
cool to traverse such a tree based on decisions (questions) in the root and
child nodes until you reach a collection of leaf nodes with papers to read.
Parked that idea for later :).

This is also nice but not for me personally as the topic is not in my direct
interest for now.

Thanks!

------
dang
Lists can't be Show HNs. Please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

